# after upgrade: cron: in openpam_load_module(): no pam_nologin.so found



## RedFoxy (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi all!

I upgraded my server from FreeBSD 8.2 to 9.1-RELEASE-p1, it was long and sometimes hard, some source asks for libraries with different extensions (like ImageMagick that looks for libpcre.so.1 but the system has libpcre.so.3, then *I* make a link to resolve) but now it's all ok, until *I* discover a lot of errors in my messages logs:


```
# tail /var/log/messages
Mar 16 15:00:00 web1 /usr/sbin/cron[26685]: in openpam_load_module(): no pam_nologin.so found
Mar 16 15:10:00 web1 /usr/sbin/cron[26767]: in openpam_load_module(): no pam_nologin.so found
Mar 16 15:20:00 web1 /usr/sbin/cron[26871]: in openpam_load_module(): no pam_nologin.so found
Mar 16 15:30:00 web1 /usr/sbin/cron[26934]: in openpam_load_module(): no pam_nologin.so found
Mar 16 15:40:00 web1 /usr/sbin/cron[27055]: in openpam_load_module(): no pam_nologin.so found
```

On the internet I can't find anything about it, just "restart cron", but nothing.


```
# ls -la /usr/lib/pam_nologin*
/usr/lib/pam_nologin.so
/usr/lib/pam_nologin.so.5
```

Any ideas?


----------



## jisri (May 18, 2013)

The following will fix it (sorry for the late reply, you mostly fixed it but answered for others to find it)

`/etc/rc.d/cron restart`


----------

